

Ask HN: What's the best place to find freelance Copywriters? - desigooner

Is there a certain online site/ platform where I could find a good copywriter to write and review some website copy &#38; documentation?<p>Thank you.
======
bks
You could try <http://www.textbroker.com> and bid on their level 5
professionals. Typically excellent work as long as you provide excellent
directions.

------
pclark
boostctr.com

------
trance
At your service. Email is in my profile.

